# White Oak project



## creepydrawings (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay I have some questions...

I am in the process of acquiring a large amount of quarter/rift sawn white oak boards. They will have a visible surface area of 5" when finished and are 1" thick. Most of the boards will be long.

1) I plan to use a tongue and groove router to turn them into flooring. Is there any place where I can get a guide or tips on how to do this efficiently and with great results? I am determined to complete this personal project, even if it ends up looking somewhat rustic, but the better results I can get, the better of course. Oh and should they be end matched?

2) Is it necessary to plane both the top and bottoms of these boards prior to installation or should I just worry about the tops? Should I even bother planing them at all or just let the floor sander handle it all? Do I need to create stress relief channels on the bottom of the boards? If so, can you recommend the right bit for that?

3) Finally, I will be getting this lumber 'green' so I will need to dry it. About a month ago I got some of the same stuff which had been drying outside for like 2-3 months. When I got it the moisture meter seemed to read somewhere around 18% for most of this wood. However, when I got it I brought it inside my house and stacked it with stickers in the spare bedroom. After just a month the average I am getting is now about 9%. I have not noticed any real problems at all. The door to the room stays shut and it seems to be the warmest room in the house. I also have the ceiling fan on, like 24/7. Is this a good method for drying wood and is this almost like having a kiln? Would it be advisable to use this method even for wood which has just recently been cut? I live in the Mid-south and around here I am worried about insect infestation. Those damn wood boring worms and termites seem to be everywhere. If I pretty much 'need' to keep it outside for a few months before bringing it inside my living area then I might be forced to use some sort of borate based insecticide to pre-treat the wood. I would rather not have to do this though as that stuff is expensive and its not really what I want to have inside my bedrooms 


Expert advice would be very appreciated.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I would do all your planing and machining Green then store Flat to dry. Research Optimal Moisture content for your region. When ready bring to site to acclimate in the house for minimum 72 Hours.

Machining after drying IMO will open them back up to Moisture and cause Problems

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

> I am worried about insect infestation


I would have it kiln dryed. Take the temp up to 160 deg to kill all insects. It will also stabilize the entire load evenly. Too many variables with air drying. You can plane just the finished side if you want. I skip plane everything to the same thickness on both sides, then pick the best side. I also do relief cuts on the bottom. I wouldn't worry about end matching, if it's dry you won't get much shrinkage in that direction. Good luck & have fun.
jim


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Oak can be tricky.
Leave it too thick and it'll face check deeply and badly. I've had it fall apart in my hands from checks. 
Fail to stack & sticker it correctly and it'll face check deeply too. 
When air drying white oak I have found that it dries best if kept a little moist because rapid drying face checks it. I sticker it tightly and cover it with a poly tarp. 

Lots of people cut it almost to it's finished thickness while it's still green. This helps it not check up so badly. 

A smooth finish on the stacked wood also is important because smooth slows moisture transpiration.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jim douglas said:


> I would have it kiln dryed. Take the temp up to 160 deg to kill all insects. It will also stabilize the entire load evenly. Too many variables with air drying. You can plane just the finished side if you want. I skip plane everything to the same thickness on both sides, then pick the best side. I also do relief cuts on the bottom. I wouldn't worry about end matching, if it's dry you won't get much shrinkage in that direction. Good luck & have fun.
> jim


+1. :yes: I would also opt for KD, and acclimate. I would joint one face, joint one edge, plane the other face. Sawcut/joint other edge, and use a T&G bit set like this. 










 







.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

creepydrawings said:


> Okay I have some questions...
> 
> I am in the process of acquiring a large amount of quarter/rift sawn white oak boards. They will have a visible surface area of 5" when finished and are 1" thick. Most of the boards will be long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's just way to long.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

George C would you Please talk to this guy OMG Baaaahaaa

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Point taken. TTFN


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Midlandbob said:


> Point taken. TTFN


I have been on this Forum for awhile now. It was pointed out recently one of my Posts was long with no breaks and run on sentences. It's a tough read. That's the only point to take.We are here to help

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Def Do backside most important. Face Join then mill thickness seal and acclimate immediately . Search this site there is tons of info on it . We just had a similar post on this

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Dear "Masrer"
I re read the posts. The replies were numbered to correspond to the questions. 
Are you annoyed that the answer took more than a few lines or that creepy asked multiple questions needing very different answers?
How many woodworkers do their machining before drying?
One inch thick oak will not change much in 72 hours.
Is this the general sentiment that replies must fit on one line of an iPhone? 
I should not be so sensitive when referred to as the " guy" with a following expletive. IMO


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Midlandbob said:


> Dear "Masrer"
> I re read the posts. The replies were numbered to correspond to the questions.
> Are you annoyed that the answer took more than a few lines or that creepy asked multiple questions needing very different answers?
> How many woodworkers do their machining before drying?
> ...


Did you READ MY POST after you said TTFN Maybe read it again WOW
EVERYONE send me your mailing addresses I'm mailing you all some of Wifeys Xanax WTF apparently you didn't READ IT maybe this pic will show you how a Novel with no breaks can be a bit hard to follow

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Just watching a CNN discussion on tweets in business etc. the point was made that we should avoid controversy. Sharing ideas and experiences is my goal. 
It is a problem of the abbreviated with written comments that you can't see the face etc to get the subtle tells there to know the tone of a writer. Sorry if anything I said was at all hurtful. 
I took the "talk to this guy Baa..... Etc as a flame and hurtful. I thought my original answer was apprpropriate given the complex question.
The added subtext with the asystoly was also a message. ?
I enjoy learning from posters and I also enjoy trying to help woodworkers especially with technical problems. My artistic talent is marginal but my technical reading has been a passion. 
-
I'm not sure if we can send email with this APP? It is a bit inappropriate to hijack this thread though I think and hope he solved his walnut problem.


----------

